# Ruby Kit for Sale



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

See Classifieds


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I see profiteering is ongoing in the pirateering crowd!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bruce!

SOLD


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

dang, score one more for Bruce.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

PLUNDER THE DIAMONDHEAD FLEA MARKET YOU SCURVY DOG, DARRRRGGGGG!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry is that the one you got from me? I hope you turned a good profit! Did Bruce buy it??? That Ruby had no gears....


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Avast ye scurvy mongrels! 
(Dave is allowed to question this!) 
Dave, Yes, no profit, not Bruce, no gears. Had to sell it. 
The rest of ye to the plank! 
Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

You bought two, didn't you? How about a Ruby-powered snowplow for my Belden Falls as your next project. I'll even let you paint it green, but no 4-40 bolts. 

Larry


----------

